# Cab screws



## Ktribe (Jul 2, 2014)

Hope this is in the right place...I'm looking for screws to redo my Marshall JCM800 cab. I need back panel Phillips and shorter round head Philips for the handles. Strangely enough I can get new steel handle from NextGen but not screws. Any help is appreciated, tks!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

NextGenGuitar sell many screws.

Cosmo Music in Toronto area


https://cosmomusic.ca/catalogsearch/result/?q=screw



Or Stew Mac, Antique electronics Supply





__





Next Gen Musical Ltd.


Canada's best source for amp, guitar, pedal, and pickup parts. Custom hand-made cables and pickups. Free shipping over $149.




nextgenguitars.ca





Few of them


----------



## Ktribe (Jul 2, 2014)

@Latole thks for the response. I had sourced these location already. Jonathan, NEXTGEN, doesn't have them. And the others only stock screws for guitars. Hardware stores for whatever reason only stock Robertson head and I want to replace with what was already there, Phillips.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

What size do you need ? Guitars 's crews did not fit for back pannel ?

Handle my need bolt ( Mertric ? ) if you want to use the same nut

Antique Electronics don't have ??

You are right, most hardware store don't have phillips head screws
Lowe's and Home Depot often have them


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

These can generally be purchased at a local hardware store:











https://www.homedepot.ca/product/paulin--8-x-9-16-inch-wafer-head-phillips-drive-fine-thread-phosphate-framing-screws-100pcs/1000140790



They work great for mounting corners, bar handles, jack plates, etc. Really, any #8 1/2"-5/8" wood screw will work. Truss head, pan head, or wafer head.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I f you ask a these stores if they have Marshall back panel and handle screw, owners may not know what do you want . Even if they have the right screws in stocks.
I have almost any kind of amps and guitars screws in stock I bought at these stores


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

jbealsmusic said:


> These can generally be purchased at a local hardware store:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HI, I'm one of your customer,
These screw are too short for back panel and don't fit for the handle wich are the subject

Home Depot or Lowe's; see Stanless steel and Metric screw drawers.





__





Stainless Steel - Fasteners - Hardware - The Home Depot


Get free shipping on qualified Stainless Steel Fasteners products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Hardware Department.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Latole said:


> HI, I'm one of your customer,
> These screw are too short for back panel and don't fit for the handle wich are the subject


They work for the recessed bar handles and jack plates we carry, which I understood to be the subject of the thread.


----------



## Ktribe (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the input ..iI hit up home Depot, Rona, TSC and Fastenal and no one had Phillips in stock other than drywall screws. I ended buying Robertson and that will have to to. Changes nothing with functionality more so esthetics.


----------



## Ktribe (Jul 2, 2014)

@jbealsmusic I did end up finding some nice black oval head screws for the handles that I just ordered from you guys.


----------



## Ktribe (Jul 2, 2014)

@Latole I've never been a fan of using sheet metal screws in wood. I have quite a bit of experience with wood and metal both and typically sheet metal screws strip out in wood especially on a back panels which may be removed periodically.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Link from Home Depot show good screws for wood work. I don't know if they are made for metal but they work fine in wood.

K tribe, funny you did you see those stainless steel screw at HD .
All HD I go Canada , USA have them.
TSC is store for farm equipment wich don't use these screw


----------



## Ktribe (Jul 2, 2014)

Yup I saw them...as I said I'm not a fan of sheet metal screws in wood...the link you posted shows sheet metal screws...thanks @Latole for all the help and input


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Thank's for your answer.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I wish If someone can explain to me why this stanless steel philips head screw ( meal sheet ? buy at HD ) at right can't work on wood ? I want to learn. 

At left it is a wood screw same gauge


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Latole said:


> can't work on wood ? I want to learn.
> 
> At left it is a wood screw same gauge


The wood screw, left, has the 1/4"(?) smooth shank (no thread).
This allows the wood that's screwed down to expand/contract and shift accordingly during seasonal changes.
Using a steel screw for the same application would not allow that, thereby taking the risk that when the wood does expand/contract around the contact points, it may split.
That's how I understand it.


----------



## Ktribe (Jul 2, 2014)

@laristotle exactly..plus the pitch and depth of the "threads" of wood vs sheet metal screws are slightly different increasing the possibility of stripping, over time, of a sheet metal screw in wood. It's by no means a guarantee but a possibility. To my knowledge they were designed for specific applications. No that it wouldn't work but it's my preference to not, to each their own. Again, thanks to everyone for their input.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

No really need the smooth shank.
All Fender Vintage cabs I have ( and other brand ) use screw with no smooth shank.

It is Ktribe's choice if he wants to make life difficult by refusing the screws suggest


----------



## Ktribe (Jul 2, 2014)

@Latole exactly...thanks!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Ktribe said:


> Thanks for all the input ..iI hit up home Depot, Rona, TSC and Fastenal and no one had Phillips in stock other than drywall screws. I ended buying Robertson and that will have to to. Changes nothing with functionality more so esthetics.


I feel your pain. And as much as I love Robertson, it drives me batty when I find them in non-stock usages, be it a vintage Fender amp, or an old Chevy pickup truck.

Part of your search difficulty may be that they are not technically Phillips, but Pozi drive. 
I think the length is different, but they should be as described here:




__





Cab back cover screws?


As long as the screws are all the same and grip the wood . That is what matters. Not according to neikeel. The idea is to allow the back board to decouple from the rest of the cab by keeping it somewhat loose. I would rather use good screws and just adjust the tightness of the screw. Save...




www.marshallforum.com


----------



## Ktribe (Jul 2, 2014)

@jb welder awesome info...now to find some pozidrive screws...thanks my friend!


----------



## Ktribe (Jul 2, 2014)

@jbealsmusic perfect fit with some nice screws I found...you guys rock...24hr'ish turn around and I had the new handles installed


----------



## Ktribe (Jul 2, 2014)

Ktribe said:


> @jbealsmusic perfect fit with some nice screws I found...you guys rock...24hr'ish turn around and I had the new handles installed


That was a fail...I wanted to upload pics but apparently I can't...anyway retrofitted the JCM800 cab with some nice metal handles and black round head screws


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I try to use stainless-steel, Philips Head screws...buff the screw heads with 2000 grit and finish with the bench buffer...make a jig to hold the hardware, 1/3 HP bench buffer has a good pull to it...hand on, man what a shine...gotta wear shades, man.


----------

